# Grooming for shows



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

I am considering showing diva my mpoo she’s only 15 weeks old. I have been asked by a few people if I’ve got someone to teach me how to groom her for shows. So far I haven’t. I have lots of learning material; dvds, books and I am a dog groomer so i know how to prep and care for the coat it’s just the actual trim. 
can it be learned without an actual tutor, As anyone taught themselves to show groom?


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Vee said:


> I am considering showing diva my mpoo she’s only 15 weeks old. I have been asked by a few people if I’ve got someone to teach me how to groom her for shows. So far I haven’t. I have lots of learning material; dvds, books and I am a dog groomer so i know how to prep and care for the coat it’s just the actual trim.
> can it be learned without an actual tutor, As anyone taught themselves to show groom?


If you aren't super experienced with poodle show grooming, may I suggest that you go to a _very_ experienced, highly sought after show groomer? If you want to be one up from the rest, you really need a knock-out, drop-dead gorgeous job on the grooming. I maintained the groom between shows with my Matisse. But always went to this awesome groomer even though she was quite a long drive for me the day before a show.


----------



## chinchillafuzzy (Feb 11, 2017)

Get on Facebook and join the group
Mastering poodles with Allison and Ann. They have a couple of puppy grooming videos on there that are great. You should also join the New to showing poodles page on fb. That being said, I could never ever have done my girls trim when starting out, and still to this day I have a hard time with the puppy trim. My breeder set her trim for me and kept it up before shows. It’s possible that you have a lot more grooming experience than I do though (I had taken a 10 year break from grooming when I got my girl) so you might be just fine.


----------



## Mysticrealm (Jan 31, 2016)

I'm a dog grooming and mostly self taught myself puppy (and continental) trim. I had some tips along the way from handlers and such but overall I mostly self taught. It wasn't perfect but we did decently.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Mystic and Chinchilla...you are clearly exceptional whether you're pros or not. You knock the socks off me how beautifully you both groom. I guess my opinion about going to a super star groomer comes from my own viewpoint. LOL. And from where I stand, my poodle might not have come out looking like a poodle at all if I had groomed him, trying to make a really good show coat. :argh: So if you can groom super well Vee, then you might just pull it off.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Poodlebeguiled thanks for the advice i will try to find someone, not sure how ill get searching the internet! lol


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

chinchillafuzzy said:


> Get on Facebook and join the group
> Mastering poodles with Allison and Ann. They have a couple of puppy grooming videos on there that are great. You should also join the New to showing poodles page on fb. That being said, I could never ever have done my girls trim when starting out, and still to this day I have a hard time with the puppy trim. My breeder set her trim for me and kept it up before shows. It’s possible that you have a lot more grooming experience than I do though (I had taken a 10 year break from grooming when I got my girl) so you might be just fine.


thanks chinchillafuzzy ill try these groups


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Mysticrealm said:


> I'm a dog grooming and mostly self taught myself puppy (and continental) trim. I had some tips along the way from handlers and such but overall I mostly self taught. It wasn't perfect but we did decently.


they are beautiful grooms! its encouraging to know it can be done with a tutor, thanks!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Vee said:


> Poodlebeguiled thanks for the advice i will try to find someone, not sure how ill get searching the internet! lol



I found about 3 show groomers that could do poodles. I used all of them before settling on the one that was the best. (in the west) I found these people not by way of the Internet, but through my breeder and other people who were in the poodle club, people I met at my breeder's handling class that I took. So when you get involved with your local poodle club or go visit some shows, you can find out who is the best.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

Poodlebeguiled said:


> Vee said:
> 
> 
> > Poodlebeguiled thanks for the advice i will try to find someone, not sure how ill get searching the internet! lol
> ...


Thanks for the tips! I’ll try the shows and some poodle clubs


----------



## BabetteH (May 1, 2019)

If you're a groomer, you can easily do the trim yourself for under 6 month. Keep learning with books and videos. 

I've found the poodle folks at shows are super nice to beginners and happy to give a hand. I've had lots of them help me with some light trimming and advice what I can improve on my trim. Obviously, be mindful to not cut into their own prep time. But often the varieties are not shown at the same time and somebody with a different variety is happy to lend a hand. 

Make sure you bring a clean and fluff dried puppy, don't expect them to spend three hours prepping your dog at a show for free.

I'm learning to groom my puppy and I don't have grooming experience. You should do just fine!


----------



## kate schell (Jan 21, 2020)

Help with wrapping please


----------

